# Epiphone “Inspired by Gibson”



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I had a chance to play 3 of these yesterday - Two 50’s LP and an SG Standard. They were really good! The new 50’s necks felt great and playing a LP Classic next to them felt more like swapping pickups than guitars.

I think they’re going to do really well with these...a Gold Top might be in my future...


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll have to try some more, but, the feeling I got from trying the Junior was that it was good for the money but nothing more.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

I played both 50s and 60s today. Really like the neck of 60s, feel, sound, and finish quality is all top notch, I’m thinking if buying one and also wait for the new Custom ebony fretboard and the Modern firgue series!


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I played the Epi LPJr today. It felt phenomenal! I put it straight through a YCV50B. I have a Gibson '57RI LPJr and I'm of the opinion that the Epi is like 90% of the way there.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

TimH said:


> I had a chance to play 3 of these yesterday - Two 50’s LP and an SG Standard. They were really good! The new 50’s necks felt great and playing a LP Classic next to them felt more like swapping pickups than guitars.
> 
> I think they’re going to do really well with these...a Gold Top might be in my future...


How did you like the SG Standard? I bought my first higher end SG this past year and it has P90's. I'll never be spending that much on a guitar again, but I'm hooked on SG's and I would love to get a humbucker model in my collection.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

dmc69 said:


> I played the Epi LPJr today. It felt phenomenal! I put it straight through a YCV50B. I have a Gibson '57RI LPJr and I'm of the opinion that the Epi is like 90% of the way there.


Good to hear . Gibson's aren't generally in my budget, but I'd love to either get a second SG or a Jr in my collection. I wish they made the Jr in the same TV yellow as the Studio model they have in the line.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> How did you like the SG Standard? I bought my first higher end SG this past year and it has P90's. I'll never be spending that much on a guitar again, but I'm hooked on SG's and I would love to get a humbucker model in my collection.





torndownunit said:


> Good to hear . Gibson's aren't generally in my budget, but I'd love to either get a second SG or a Jr in my collection. I wish they made the Jr in the same TV yellow as the Studio model they have in the line.


The SG was great. I’m trying to muster up the courage to order the 61 with Maestro.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

TimH said:


> The SG was great. I’m trying to muster up the courage to order the 61 with Maestro.


The only thing I don't like about that model is its one of the ones that has those crazy veneers they sometimes use on models for the top and back. So where the body contours, there's no veneer and it looks weird. I think this looks awful and I have no idea why Epiphone does it. I'd rather have just a bit of grain or seams then those over the top veneers they use. I especially don't get why they only do it with some models.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> The only thing I don't like about that model is its one of the ones that has those crazy veneers they sometimes use on models for the top and back. So where the body contours, there's no veneer and it looks weird. I think this looks awful and I have no idea why Epiphone does it. I'd rather have just a bit of grain or seams then those over the top veneers they use. I especially don't get why they only do it with some models.


Yes that's another factor. So Maybe a SG Standard in black with a B5 might be better...


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Those veneers are certainly off-putting. I'll wait until they offer painted versions of the '61 SGs. Back in 2006, they had a black version with gold hardware. I'd like to see that again, but with this current headstock. Heck, I'd also want to see the white 3HB SG Custom with this new headstock.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

dmc69 said:


> Those veneers are certainly off-putting. I'll wait until they offer painted versions of the '61 SGs. Back in 2006, they had a black version with gold hardware. I'd like to see that again, but with this current headstock. Heck, I'd also want to see the white 3HB SG Custom with this new headstock.


Ya that white one would be pretty cool with that new headstock.

What's odd with the veneer especially is that the new 61 standard doesn't have them, but the standard with Maestro does.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

dmc69 said:


> Those veneers are certainly off-putting. I'll wait until they offer painted versions of the '61 SGs. Back in 2006, they had a black version with gold hardware. I'd like to see that again, but with this current headstock. Heck, I'd also want to see the white 3HB SG Custom with this new headstock.



Yup, I'd be down for either of those. However neither of them are in the Gibson line and it seems like that chicken comes before the Epiphone egg, as it were.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TimH said:


> The SG was great. I’m trying to muster up the courage to order the 61 with Maestro.


we think alike on this, SG with a Maestro looks great. how do you find church folk react to SG's on a Sunday morning?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

vadsy said:


> we think alike on this, SG with a Maestro looks great. how do you find church folk react to SG's on a Sunday morning?


LOL they wouldn't think twice about it these days. Not in the circles I run in. Maybe back in the 90's people would have turned their heads 'cause the only place they'd ever seen one was on an AC/DC cover.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

If I was going to get one it'd be the 61 SG (without the maestro) but with the Standard SG pickups. The Standard pickups sound better to me than what comes in the 61, but I don't like the batwing pickguard on the Standard.

The V in black and the sunburst Firebird are pretty darn sweet too.


The tuna burst LP modern figured and the Muse series are the dogs of the bunch, IMHO.

YMMV.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> The only thing I don't like about that model is its one of the ones that has those crazy veneers they sometimes use on models for the top and back. So where the body contours, there's no veneer and it looks weird. I think this looks awful and I have no idea why Epiphone does it. I'd rather have just a bit of grain or seams then those over the top veneers they use. I especially don't get why they only do it with some models.


Agree totally -- that new SG Maestro is only available in cherry red, and the top veneer particularly looks like wallpaper! Hopefully they add some solid colours (like Pellham blue!)


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

DavidP said:


> Agree totally -- that new SG Maestro is only available in cherry red, and the top veneer particularly looks like wallpaper! Hopefully they add some solid colours (like Pellham blue!)


I tacked it on in an edit in another post, but the silliest part is the 61 Standard and another model they have with translucent finish don't have the veneer. It's strange they only put it on that model, which otherwise looks great.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I tacked it on in an edit in another post, but the silliest part is the 61 Standard and another model they have with translucent finish don't have the veneer. It's strange they only put it on that model, which otherwise looks great.


Actually the translucent LP’s have the veneer as well. The Jr’s on front and back, LP’s on back.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

TimH said:


> Actually the translucent LP’s have the veneer as well. The Jr’s on front and back, LP’s on back.


 Weird, I've mainly been looking at the sgs. Yuck, it sucks they did it on the jr. I've never seen a photo of it where I can see the grain super clear.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

That’s for sure the same veneer. Some of the colors show/mask it better but I think it’s on any trans finished Mahogany body.

That one isn’t even straight lol.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

These are ~ $500 to $900 guitars, how bloody nit-picky can people get how little details. And veneers, what can you expect for that price. If you are going to all anal about the little flaws in a lower price guitar, get the real thing. By the way, I like this..


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I like the look of those SG's, veneer and all. If they flipped the dark/light color tones and used Wine Red .......


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> These are ~ $500 to $900 guitars, how bloody nit-picky can people get how little details. And veneers, what can you expect for that price. If you are going to all anal about the little flaws in a lower price guitar, get the real thing. By the way, I like this..



It's just a discussion. The thing is all of their models haven't always had the really figured veneers, and the costs were the same. Everyone in this thread is interested in many of these models including me. But to have a discussion pointing out a feature isn't ripping the whole line.

Also, it's really not even an issue against veneers as a whole, it's that they are using some veneers that are so figured that they look unnatural. To the point you wonder what they are supposed to mimic. Some of the photos of the maestro model look like a zebra. It's hard not to notice that when discussing the line.

Any discussion of any line will point out pros and cons. I don't think that's nitpicky, that's just a discussion forum. There's WAY more pros overall, and I don't think anyone is saying otherwise. I can't wait to get one of these at some point in my case.

Edit: I actually don't think the Jr in an above post is that bad an example. It's not the exaggerated wide striping, it looks like a more 'normal' grain I'd expect. That under the translucent sg finish would look fine. I have seen a few more like this. The maestro model in particular just seems to have some super exaggerated figuring for some reason.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> These are ~ $500 to $900 guitars, how bloody nit-picky can people get how little details. And veneers, what can you expect for that price. If you are going to all anal about the little flaws in a lower price guitar, get the real thing. By the way, I like this..





torndownunit said:


> Also, it's really not even an issue against veneers as a whole, it's that they are using some veneers that are so figured that they look unnatural.


And I think it's also the fact that I'm sure it costs more to put the veneers on than to just show a multi-piece body, but people would probably prefer the veneers were not there at all (and if the resulting cost savings were passed along to the consumer, that would probably be great too!)


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

troyhead said:


> And I think it's also the fact that I'm sure it costs more to put the veneers on than to just show a multi-piece body, but people would probably prefer the veneers were not there at all (and if the resulting cost savings were passed along to the consumer, that would probably be great too!)


That depends on how many pieces they're using for the body of course...is that information out there? If there's any more than 3 pieces I think they're smart to use ugly veneer.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

The appearance of those pieces might be a factor too. Quality wood is bloody expensive from what I understand.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

New video of the 50's standard today. While I don't think this guys videos are a bible by an means, he does tear the guitars down and really dig into them more than a lot of other reviewers. My huge issue with him is that he will be very critical of $500 Epiphone's QC issues, but completely let glaring issues on Gibsons's slide or joke about them when he comes across them. He's definitely got a Gibson bias and will give Gibson a pass on pretty much anything. But some interesting points throughout for this teardown. Long neck tenon, CTS pots etc.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I was happy with the info he went through but wasn't too keen on the playing demo at all. Sounded either out of tune, bent out of tune by the playing , or poor intonation. But the LP's can get tricky around the 3rd - 5th fret tuning wise if you aren't careful...at least in my experience. His picking attack and lack of dynamics when playing didn't help out the sound IMO.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> I was happy with the info he went through but wasn't too keen on the playing demo at all. Sounded either out of tune, bent out of tune by the playing, or poor intonation. But the LP's can get tricky around the 3rd - 5th fret tuning wise if you aren't careful...at least in my experience.


That's not unique to this video. While he's been working on his playing, he's not great and takes a lot of crap for it. He's much better at speaking and making videos. But, to give him credit he still does the demos and tries to work on his playing. Which is tough on a medium where people will be harsh as hell.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> I was happy with the info he went through but wasn't too keen on the playing demo at all. Sounded either out of tune, bent out of tune by the playing, or poor intonation. But the LP's can get tricky around the 3rd - 5th fret tuning wise if you aren't careful...at least in my experience.


The problem with Trog is that he's not even a half good player. How refined can one's opinions be about an instrument that you can't coax the best out of? Sorry, maybe that's not the PC thing to say but whatever. I'm not an amazing player on the grand scope of things but I know what out of tune sounds like at the least...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

torndownunit said:


> That's not unique to this video. While he's been working on his playing, he's not great and takes a lot of crap for it. He's much better at speaking and making videos. But, to give him credit he still does the demos and tries to work on his playing. Which is tough on a medium where people will be harsh as hell.


Yeah. That's why I tried to choose my words fairly carefully. I don't know anything about this youtuber really. He's pretty thorough with his videos though.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

TimH said:


> The problem with Trog is that he's not even a half good player. How refined can one's opinions be about an instrument that you can't coax the best out of? Sorry, maybe that's not the PC thing to say but whatever. I'm not an amazing player on the grand scope of things but I know what out of tune sounds like at the least...


I can excuse someone working on their playing, but when they admit they half assed a demo, that is disappointing. I'm sure he's going to take all kinds of crap for that.

The guy makes a crazy amount of content. It may be an idea for him to get some help with demos to keep up.

The thing is, the best speakers, video creators etc simply aren't going to always be the best artists. Producing good content is it's it's own skillset. There are some great players making some poor content. Then there are some guys who seem to be able to be great at both. Eg I think Rick Beato is pretty impressive.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I can excuse someone working on their playing, but when they admit they half assed a demo, that is disappointing. I'm sure he's going to take all kinds of crap for that.
> 
> The guy makes a crazy amount of content. It may be an idea for him to get some help with demos to keep up.
> 
> The thing is, the best speakers, video creators etc simply aren't going to always be the best artists. Producing good content is it's it's own skillset. There are some great players making some poor content. Then there are some guys who seem to be able to be great at both. Eg I think Rick Beato is pretty impressive.


Yup and it's definitely a free world so more power to them. People seem to dig his stuff.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've always appreciated his technical knowledge of guitars but his practical skills leave much to be desired. Learn the specs with Trog, but that's about it.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

TimH said:


> The problem with Trog is that he's not even a half good player. How refined can one's opinions be about an instrument that you can't coax the best out of? Sorry, maybe that's not the PC thing to say but whatever. I'm not an amazing player on the grand scope of things but I know what out of tune sounds like at the least...


This I disagree with and like 100%.

I'm a terrible player, long time hobbyist who never has had the dexterity to pick and fret in good coordination, have way more than 'my 10,000 hours' in, more like a lifetime of practice to get not even a quarter good never mind half. But among those who know and have played with me, I am well known for having a great ear for tone, and can often tune other people's rigs to get the sound they want/hear in their heads, if they have enough words to describe it. Despite my shortfall as a player, I can certainly have strong opinions about instruments.....god knows I've owned 60+ guitars and 20+ basses in 30 years, I'd have to be clueless to not be able to recognize the good from the deficient. I bet a well known youtube reviewer has had more than that go through his hands. One (playing skill) has nothing to do with the other (ability to recognize quality).


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

keto said:


> This I disagree with and like 100%.
> 
> I'm a terrible player, long time hobbyist who never has had the dexterity to pick and fret in good coordination, have way more than 'my 10,000 hours' in, more like a lifetime of practice to get not even a quarter good never mind half. But among those who know and have played with me, I am well known for having a great ear for tone, and can often tune other people's rigs to get the sound they want/hear in their heads, if they have enough words to describe it. Despite my shortfall as a player, I can certainly have strong opinions about instruments.....god knows I've owned 60+ guitars and 20+ basses in 30 years, I'd have to be clueless to not be able to recognize the good from the deficient. I bet a well known youtube reviewer has had more than that go through his hands. One (playing skill) has nothing to do with the other (ability to recognize quality).


Agree to disagree!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

TimH said:


> Agree to disagree!


I'll allow it!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

keto said:


> This I disagree with and like 100%.
> 
> I'm a terrible player, long time hobbyist who never has had the dexterity to pick and fret in good coordination, have way more than 'my 10,000 hours' in, more like a lifetime of practice to get not even a quarter good never mind half. But among those who know and have played with me, I am well known for having a great ear for tone, and can often tune other people's rigs to get the sound they want/hear in their heads, if they have enough words to describe it. Despite my shortfall as a player, I can certainly have strong opinions about instruments.....god knows I've owned 60+ guitars and 20+ basses in 30 years, I'd have to be clueless to not be able to recognize the good from the deficient. I bet a well known youtube reviewer has had more than that go through his hands. One (playing skill) has nothing to do with the other (ability to recognize quality).


His Gibson bias aside, what I like is that he's super thorough with his reviews, and gives nice histories. I will personally take that over the (many) reviewers that just praise everything or give completely useless reviews. I'll excuse a guy who is working on his playing, and admits that, based on the enjoyable content they produce.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

TimH said:


> Agree to disagree!


Oh....tell it to Leo Fender. He couldn't play  Inventor of Most Popular Guitar Could Not Play Guitar


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

I like Trogly.

There are certainly better players out there, and it's not like he is crazy charismatic or amazing at video editing. It's just that you can tell her is super passionate about guitars and he is pretty OCD about fit/finish ect. He also really researches and checks out specs ect. He doesn't take everything a manufacturer says at face value and he is honest with his opinions.

Definitely not the only guitar YouTuber I watch, but I enjoy his videos.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I enjoy his vids, but usually tune out when the demo portion starts.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

stopped in to compare. The Gibson had dead strings and was terribly set up. The body wood looked good, neck shape was super duper, binding top notch. The Epi played very well but had my least fav neck shape, shallow and wide. The body colouring was weird but the fretboard was very nice, especially compared to the Gibson. The Maestro felt about the same. Didn't plug them in so no pickup review. Liked that the Epi Maestro said Epiphone on it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

vadsy said:


> stopped in to compare. The Gibson had dead strings and was terribly set up. The body wood looked good, neck shape was super duper, binding top notch. The Epi played very well but had my least fav neck shape, shallow and wide. The body colouring was weird but the fretboard was very nice, especially compared to the Gibson. The Maestro felt about the same. Didn't plug them in so no pickup review. Liked that the Epi Maestro said Epiphone on it.


The neck has a nice dark tint. Looks great. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> The neck has a nice dark tint. Looks great. Thanks for the photos.


it was dark for sure, not premium killer dark that you pay extra for but it was what I'd expect to at least to be on the Gibson as the stock benchmark. this Gibson fretboard would be a deal breaker for me


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

vadsy said:


> it was dark for sure, not premium killer dark that you pay extra for but it was what I'd expect to at least to be on the Gibson as the stock benchmark. this Gibson fretboard would be a deal breaker for me


Ya, dark as in 'nice for a guitar in this price range'.

I think with the veneers I just need to mentally approach them as being a different kind of look. The fact that the edges don't have them both looks weird as hell, but oddly cool to me at the same time. That makes zero sense I know. I guess they could grow on me basically


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I checked out a couple of the SGs at L&M yesterday. I was...uninspired.

That said, I was equally uninspired by the new 2020 Gibson SGs, so maybe just not my night for checking out SGs, despite having a mild GAS attack. The only guitar I really liked in the shop last night was a shell pink 59 Journeyman Tele, but it was a little bit outside the parameters of the current GAS budget. Damn...


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

jdto said:


> I checked out a couple of the SGs at L&M yesterday. I was...uninspired.
> 
> That said, I was equally uninspired by the new 2020 Gibson SGs, so maybe just not my night for checking out SGs, despite having a mild GAS attack. The only guitar I really liked in the shop last night was a shell pink 59 Journeyman Tele, but it was a little bit outside the parameters of the current GAS budget. Damn...


I have a thing for shell pink. I just discovered yesterday that Fender is making the Am Original Strat in shell pink this year MJF$#


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

I don't like the veneer on the Epis. Weird how it contrasts with the beveled edge.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

TimH said:


> The problem with Trog is that he's not even a half good player. How refined can one's opinions be about an instrument that you can't coax the best out of? Sorry, maybe that's not the PC thing to say but whatever.





keto said:


> This I disagree with and like 100%.





TimH said:


> Agree to disagree!


I disagree to agree to disagree! 

But seriously, that's kind of like saying you need to have a degree in art history in order to help people understand what they could appreciate about certain art, or that one must become a Master Sommelier before providing informed wine recommendations. Trogly has probably played more guitars than most of us, so even though he may not be able to play what some here can, his expertise in comparative quality is likely well above average.

I'm not a great guitar player by any means, but I can still tell when one guitars feels better than another. A great guitar will improve playability at any level. Does one need to be a race car driver or take a vehicle around the Nurburgring to know that one vehicle is better than another? Sure, it wouldn't hurt and could further inform the opinion, but it isn't necessary.

In addition, I don't think someone needs to have superior skill in order for us to learn something from them. I might play a guitar that feels great, but then have a relative beginner point out that the pickguard is covering up a very sloppy neck pocket which might lead to stability issues down the road. I'm not great at guitar, but I'd say I'm above average at bass. Yet I feel like I can learn something from virtually every bass player I've heard, where they do something I might not normally do that I might want to incorporate into my own playing.

Lastly, this:


keto said:


> Oh....tell it to Leo Fender. He couldn't play


I don't think this is an entirely unique situation, either. There are plenty of luthiers who have refined their skill at guitar building rather than guitar playing. Is it a fluke that some of them can craft superb instruments even though they can barely play? No, they have learned what makes for a good guitar based on how it is put together and how it feels rather than how it plays.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

troyhead said:


> I disagree to agree to disagree!
> 
> But seriously, that's kind of like saying you need to have a degree in art history in order to help people understand what they could appreciate about certain art, or that one must become a Master Sommelier before providing informed wine recommendations. Trogly has probably played more guitars than most of us, so even though he may not be able to play what some here can, his expertise in comparative quality is likely well above average.
> 
> ...


So we've established there are those who disagree with me? Cool. I still don't agree. Let's move on from Trogoly shall we and get back to Epiphone?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

troyhead said:


> I disagree to agree to disagree!


This makes my brain hurt.



troyhead said:


> ...or that one must become a Master Sommelier before providing informed wine recommendations.


I resemble that remark!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I rarely hit a music store, but I was in Owen Sound last week so I dropped by the L&M to see if they had any in stock. Nothing yet. They had 2 used Traynor Darkhorses in great shape though.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

TimH said:


> View attachment 295950


You mentioned the straightness (or lack thereof) regarding the veneer, but what's up with the angle of the headstock relative to the neck, is this just an optical illusion?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jb welder said:


> You mentioned the straightness (or lack thereof) regarding the veneer, but what's up with the angle of the headstock relative to the neck, is this just an optical illusion?


Agreed!...that does look VERY angled!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

greco said:


> Agreed!...that does look VERY angled!
> View attachment 296410


I would think that's a photo editing error.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

greco said:


> Agreed!...that does look VERY angled!
> View attachment 296410


Optical Illusion. It’s the same angle as the Gibson LP’s


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

The veneer reminds me of Arborite.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

There's so many styles of veneer to chose from, but they went ugly.
Something like this would be nice.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Finally some reviews showing up on the Special and Jr.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I took the plunge. It's a really good instrument. Heads and shoulders beyond the older Epi stuff AND with chunky necks!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

laristotle said:


> There's so many styles of veneer to chose from, but they went ugly.
> Something like this would be nice.
> 
> View attachment 296420


Geez, I thought this was the ugly one you were talking about.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes the new "Inspired by" line is great. I have an Ebony Custom. The ProBucker pickups they come with sound terrific, ebony board and CTS pots. Sounds great with my JCM800.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I have developed a "thing" for single cut away LP Jrs lately. They have everything I liked about a LP and don't have the things I don't like about LP's like weight, price, bulkiness.

I picked up a cheap Chinese Jr that I am replacing the pickup, filing fret ends, replacing tuners and changing the bridge to a GFS Badass to get the intonation in.

I am intrigued by the new Epiphone Mahogany Jr's, seem like a decent guitar. They have them at L&M as well as the shitty Indonesian Jr's.

I replaced the pickup in the Chinese one I have before I plugged it in, it is surprisingly good for a cheap Chinese humbucker.


----------

